# Cotswolds



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

Sorry - I looked for the database, but can't work out where it is. Links didn't work, and I've hunted in Directories and Resources, but can't see it.

Anyway, I stopped at this pub http://www.falklandarms.co.uk/[\url... the morning, right next to lovely footpaths.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi Heather looks a nice place to stop over night its near chipping norton nice area..... better than WC1 :roll: if you have time would you be good enough to put it on our data base so others can find it.... hope you are well.....


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Just in case you still can't find it, the "Add A Campsite/Camping Spot" page is here:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=add


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

HeatherChloe said:


> Sorry - I looked for the database, but can't work out where it is. Links didn't work, and I've hunted in Directories and Resources, but can't see it.
> 
> Anyway, I stopped at this pub http://www.falklandarms.co.uk/[\url... so the footpaths are a welcome bonus.
> Colin


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

camallison said:


> HeatherChloe said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry - I looked for the database, but can't work out where it is. Links didn't work, and I've hunted in Directories and Resources, but can't see it.
> ...


----------



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

HeatherChloe said:


> I just showed up. Techically I was parked on the road, so not requiring permission, but I told them anyway.


What was the food like Heather cos their website looks really good so I may take a trip their in a weeks time.

Alan


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

aldhp21 said:


> HeatherChloe said:
> 
> 
> > I just showed up. Techically I was parked on the road, so not requiring permission, but I told them anyway.
> ...


The food was fine. They were very friendly and it is in a lovely spot.


----------

